# Kayaking with ya Muts



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bought a kayak this year, bit of a new hobby thing to do. 
Tried to get the dogs on board with me but they were very unsure and unstable and preferred to swim alongside the kayak.

http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-7jBBc3k/0/L/i-7jBBc3k-L.jpg

http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-hqdqvWh/0/L/i-hqdqvWh-L.jpg

http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-dxmqcrg/0/L/i-dxmqcrg-L.jpg

Any other members take their Muts kayaking?

Hobbsy


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Never thought of doing it. Im sure I would end up in the water if I tried to get them on a kayak with me! We do spend a lot of time in the water though.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We brought Gracie out quite a bit last year. The kids' sit on tops are not stable enough (learned through some hilarious experiments) and she can't fit on our sea touring Wilderness Systems Cape Horns. But we have a tandem Ocean Kayak Malibu Two that we bought off Craigslist before my younger two could paddle. It is very stable -- she hasn't flipped me yet, even when making sudden movements as I paddle past the birds on our local islands. Took some practice to get her used to it, mostly involving me having a hot dog stuffed into the pocket on my life jacket and treating her for sitting calmly.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Love the pics Victoria! This coming summer we'll be teaching Kauzy how to ride in a packed canoe (will be interesting). He's good in pan boats, but we've yet to try small man powered vessels


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Took our kayaks up to Scotland with us over Christmas had a fab time with the kids and family exploring this tidal loch off the Isle of Skye 

http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-cK6mjKq/0/L/i-cK6mjKq-L.jpg
View from the garden of the loch.

http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-r275Z2B/0/L/i-r275Z2B-L.jpg
View from loch back to the lodge.

We also have a sit on top Malibu Two for kids and dogs it's a bit more stable for them to mess about in 

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a beautiful spot, hobbsy1010!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Those are morning shots about 9am still quite dark hey!

Then 3.30pm comes round and its getting dark again!

But the scenery and wildlife sure makes up for the lack of daylight up there


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

We also learned the hard way about the instability of the sit on top kind (as now one of Roxie's leashes is on the bottom of the local lake)! However, our other kayak's work well. Roxie mostly enjoys swimming by the kayak. Her routine is to sit in the kayak, jump in to swim, climb back in, sit, jump back in...repeat! 

Here are a few pictures from the summer.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Bought a kayak this year, bit of a new hobby thing to do.
> Tried to get the dogs on board with me but they were very unsure and unstable and preferred to swim alongside the kayak.
> 
> http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-7jBBc3k/0/L/i-7jBBc3k-L.jpg
> ...


As soon as I am financial again, this is on the list.....  I cannot wait to get out onto our blue ribbon waterways in the Yak with the pups and my fly rod!!! Got some wickedly large and tasty trout and salmon in our mountain rivers Hobbsy............ Google "Goulburn River" at Eildon in Vic and see what I mean mate!! I'm on the Rubicon just nearby at the moment. Not Yakable though the Rubicon. Too many rapids. But, some bloody tasty trout and salmon mate   Get your arse down here!!!!   And bring that mutt of yours.... mine are hanging out to go chase Deer with River!!!


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

I was exploring this last year as well. Almost bought a kayak but decided against it at the last minute. But the consensus seams to be that you need to have a kayak that the dog can sit in the cabin with you.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Oz, you got me really excited now 

My next 'mid-life' crisis project is to learn to fly fish....

Then you turn up and offer to teach me, lucked out me thinks 

I'll supply the kayaks you supply the knowledge! I've always fished from about the age of seven, fresh water and sea and always found it a way of totally switching off and chilling out.

The Goulburn River looks something special a bit of a dream location.

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/iBdpNGwyf-s

Got a couple of kayaks now so get ready for an upper body workout mate 
Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/4QiOXY51u8A


I can always remember a picture of Harrigab holding up an absolute monster of a salmon he had bought at his local pub.....  
Will have to see if we can better him 

Hobbsy


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D

On the 13.5 ft Sage Fly Puffer/ for Blokes Fly Rod 8) 

22 reel burns before she was earned and went 42 lbs

Released to protect the dna code they need

Have 2 yaks and thanks for sharing all of this

sticking a monster king in the yaks is off the hook

Rudy hates fish lol

Incoming tides

stealth deadly 

with earned skills ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Time and Tide Stands Still For No Man.....

Please do not watch if easily offended by bad language.

This video is taken on the east coast of England by a very experienced kayaker getting in trouble with fast tides!!

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/v_lPMIRPGGc


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been wanting to start doing this with the dogs.
I'm thinking I need to take one of them with me to the store, to find the right fit.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Remember this tale of Barney a while back......

Lucky this kayaker was where he was, when he was.

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/i9baTY2zNiM


Hobbsy


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

TexasRed, I'm not sure you will learn too much from having the dog in the store. It will be pretty easy to tell which boats have the physical space for a dog. Might be harder to know which ones have the most stability. Do you have any place that both sells and rents boats? Or a shop that organizes an on-water demo day?

A sit-on-top works great as long as it is stable. A boat with a big open cockpit could work, too...you just don't want to be using a kayak like that where water could be sloshing into it. We have only gone out with Gracie on calm days, but we are generally on the ocean and even though the area is well-protected conditions do change. 

Our Malibu Two is the kayak that I hate to love. It is a beast on land, heavy and hard to move around...we need two people to cartop it and it is pretty hard for me to wheel around on a kayak dolly. But plop it into the harbor, and it handles surprisingly well. It can be paddled by one or two people, lots of space for dogs, kids, dry bags, etc. VERY stable. Tracks better than I expected. I am pretty narrow and have a high stroke, so the beam is wider than I prefer. Still, for what it is it is a very solid & very versatile kayak.

I there any second hand market for kayaks where you are? We bought our original two boats new over 10 years ago...but for well less than the price of one of those we've acquired a whole darn fleet off Craigslist -- the Malibu Two plus three of the Ocean Kayak Kea for the kids (now those are awesome little boats!). Second hand kayaks usually come with all the accessories which can really add up if you are buying new.

Good luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I need to go to the store and look at some, and then try the craigslist route. My plan it to use it in the creek close to my house. I don't have to worry about big waves or water condition changing. I kinda have my eye on a poke boat. They are very light weight and easy for one person to load alone.


----------

